# After a few drinks.......



## Kristen6877 (May 17, 2007)

This was taken after my friend we both had a few drinks.... (so my aim was a little off... lol)  And they were a film camera scanned in so the quality wasn't that good.... 






#2 - Caught her checking some guy out....


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 17, 2007)

lol, party pics are the greatest!


----------



## sabbath999 (May 17, 2007)

Her dentist would be proud. Nice chompers.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 17, 2007)

I thought the quality was pretty good even for film lol


----------



## Kristen6877 (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for the comments!  Sorry it took so long for me to respond... 

~Kristen


----------

